# Fpact



## JRC (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi All,

We received a denial from Medi-cal insurance stating "Ref Dr must be an FPACT certified provider" .
We have billed CPT 99232. Can anyone help me in this?

Thanks,
JRC CPC


----------



## jek521 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://files.medi-cal.ca.gov/pubsdoco/billing_tips/billing_tips_familypact.asp

The Medi-Cal website has info on the FPACT program.  I suggest checking if your physician enrolled in the FPACT program (we have a credentialing dept. handle it for our physicians).  

Jen


----------



## JRC (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Jen


----------

